# [Heisec] DARPA sagt Hintertüren den Kampf an



## Newsfeed (4 Dezember 2012)

Mit einem Aufruf, Vorschläge für neue Testverfahren für Software und IT-Gerbrauchsgüter einzureichen, sagt die Defense Advanced Research Projects Agency (DARPA) den weit verbreiteten Hintertüren den Kampf an.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



















Weiterlesen...


----------

